# Prospects for Fresh Graduates



## pingu219 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi I'm an Australian due to graduate soon with majors in Computer Science and Financial Accounting and am interested in exploring the possibility of starting my career in the Middle East. I was just wondering if I could get any feedback or advice on the prospects for a person in my position of finding a job in the UAE with a decent salary ($40k thereabouts) in finance. 

Thanks


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

pingu219 said:


> Hi I'm an Australian due to graduate soon with majors in Computer Science and Financial Accounting and am interested in exploring the possibility of starting my career in the Middle East. I was just wondering if I could get any feedback or advice on the prospects for a person in my position of finding a job in the UAE with a decent salary ($40k thereabouts) in finance.
> 
> Thanks


I would have thought that it would be easier to get a job abroad with experience..........................


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I personally think it would be best to get some good experience 1st in Oz, before coming here.
When you have decent experience, you are in a better position to negotiate a better deal.
Also , the $40,000 you would like to make, wouldnt pay your rent here for a year. (it equates to approx 120,000 dhs a year)


----------

